# Lowrance DSI



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm in the market for a nice fish finder/chart plotter combo. Right now I have my eye on the Lowrance Elite-5 DSI... Has anybody had any experience with this unit? If not, what about Lowrance's DSI in general? I've seen the videos/pictures of the obvious difference on the screen, but how does that hold up in the real world?

Also, what is the difference between structurescan and downscan (DSI)?


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

bbg marine electronics Brian leiva is the salesman.He helped me alot.Explained what every unit was about.Pricing is very good plus rebates coming soon.I still am going to wait 2 more weeks,maybe 3 before I buy.Let me know how it goes.If we buy at same time maybe we could save more?


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I'm in no hurry to buy, since it seems like the ice is gonna be here for a while still (plus my income tax refund hasn't come back yet!) Were you also looking at the Elite-5 DSI?


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

Na, What I really would like is the hds 5 and the 7 with the side scan seperate.Lowrance emailed me on the rebates,50.00 off the 5 and the lss-i and 100 off the 7.BBg marine electronics gave me a price,I cant get to it right know.In the next couple weeks there are going to be some good deals on everything.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I talked to Brian @ BBG yesterday, they are sold out of the HDS-7. I think he said stock will be in then next week or so. Lowrance rebates are good until late March.


----------



## joetrimbo (Jan 27, 2010)

whjr15,
You need to call Brian at that location above,he is sharp.I just emailed him w some questions and got right back to me.This is confusing stuff and you got to set your self up for the future.Stuff is expensive.I need to talk to pj in lowellville,he catches walleye in a parking lot I bet he could help


----------

